# If u could choose



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

master hunter said:


> if u could choose between owning a: alpine silverodo eclipse, bowtech equilizer or the browning micro adrenaline 4 wat would it be?


Wheres the "none of the above" option? :wink::tongue:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Wheres the "none of the above" option? :wink::tongue:


haha.

good answer, but id go with the bowtech equ.,


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Wheres the "none of the above" option? :wink::tongue:



yea, no kidding........... :iamwithstupid:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

the equalizer for sure


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

dam strait a bowtech is the only way to go


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

out of those, the Bowtech.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Wheres the "none of the above" option? :wink::tongue:


because i was just wondering out of those wat would u choose. like if those were the only bows on the earth. if u get wat im saying.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> yea, no kidding........... :iamwithstupid:


Ditto. I'd take a new '08 PSE Brute or X Force SS or even a good Hoyt over those any day.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> yea, no kidding........... :iamwithstupid:


Thanx for that kaibab.. shows how mature and understanding you are.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha and yes.. i understand.. I would go with the bowtech equilizer.


----------



## mathewskid1 (Feb 15, 2008)

if those were the last on earth i think i would go with the bowtech cause that is the closest to the mathews. but if those were the last on earth i would still have my mathews dxt and A-7. just gotta love them


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Thanx for that kaibab.. shows how mature and understanding you are.


hey bowhunter? i understand just fine. that " i am with stupid " was just a sign of actually agreeing with you. really the only symbol that i could find like that, nothing better to you use. so don't take it the wrong way. 

but god! did you take your midol today???? ha jk


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

yea hard one lol


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

alpine all the way!!! smoother draw than the equalizer its very jerky in my opinion dont like the bow either had the browning now i got the alpine much better id take it over any of the other bows anyday! :wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowtech Equalizer all day!!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

who was the 3rd person for the alpine i no one was kole and one was me.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

i would go with th alpine just because it looks SAWEET but I have personaly never shot the alpine


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> i would go with th alpine just because it looks SAWEET but I have personaly never shot the alpine


o i love it it shoots smooth and fast.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> hey bowhunter? i understand just fine. that " i am with stupid " was just a sign of actually agreeing with you. really the only symbol that i could find like that, nothing better to you use. so don't take it the wrong way.
> 
> but god! did you take your midol today???? ha jk


Ouch lol


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

personally, i would get none because the max draw length on any of them is like 4 inches too short for me. but given a suitable draw length option, it'd be a tough choice between a bowtech or an alpine (if they were a target color) :wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

bowtech :thumbs_up


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't care for or know anything about them. What I want is the Mathews Ignition


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Wheres the "none of the above" option? :wink::tongue:


i agree i mean we all know that bowtech goes through a set of limbs every month and the other two i just dont want im not saying brownings bad i got a rage for hunting and i have no experience with alpine


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

rage1 said:


> i agree i mean we all know that bowtech goes through a set of limbs every month and the other two i just dont want im not saying brownings bad i got a rage for hunting and i have no experience with alpine


great post we all know bowtechs dont go through limbs every month


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

I personaly would choose my diamond edge.


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

My mom shoots a Bowtech Equalizer and is unbeatable in 3-d.:rock-on::faint:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Alpine.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> great post we all know bowtechs dont go through limbs every month


i HAD a pro 38 that says otherwise 3 sets of limbs 2 months
and ive talked to many others that have had that problem with some of there other bows


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i would go bowtech all re good but bowtech is reall fast.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

BOwtech all the way, its fast and it has the greatest brace height, meaning a forgiving bow.


----------

